# RANTS -- PC vs Console..??



## alekh_khanna (Nov 5, 2007)

P.S.:- This is my ranting..what i feel..plz dont flame..thx..

Hi,
I was new to the console world abt 2 years ago.. Used to get exited seeing anybody play a PS2 or Xbox etc.. I used to think it would be cool to own these consoles, play for hrs on them without worrying whether a new gameis gonna run on my config or not etc etc..
And last janaury ( 2006 ) my wishes came true.. I finally bought a PSP.. man its is amazing.. it still is..!!!
then last year dec, i got myself a PS2.. again gr8 console.. rumble effects.. gr8 lineup of games.. there's nothing not to like...
& Again this year again in July, i finally got to own a Wii.. Awesome controls.. Motion sensitive controllers.. Variety of games.. some of them r really gr8 fun to play ( like RE 4, Wii Sports,Mario collections etc.)..
Overall u might think i am one happy gammer..
Since i last purchased my PS2, i practically quitted PC gaming.. no more worries abt hardware changes.. graphics cards.. in short -- no more ****..!!
But then after all these days. after playing a PS2,Wii & a PSP, i miss playing on my PC.. the levels of customization.. the configurability of the controls.. the tweakings done to get a game running..the desire to get the latest graphics card.. have the fastest rig.. i guess i miss all of these..
I think it kind of gives u a rush..
The only other thing that i love modding as much as my PC is my PSP..
guess that's it for now..
dont have anything else to write..
Chow..!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good experience.Thanks for sharing.Are u thinking of buying a pc now?


----------



## alekh_khanna (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Good experience.Thanks for sharing.Are u thinking of buying a pc now?


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 5, 2007)

everything has its pros and cons!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2007)

thats what human instinct is all about.


----------

